# LEG - Legend Mining



## skin (22 March 2005)

I'm finding it hard to work out the expected share price when it 's trading "normal" tomorrow.  Can anyone guide me - does the buys and sells tend towards good or bad news?
It can be so tricky with people putting in "dummy" bids.


----------



## el_ninj0 (23 March 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*

The announcement this morning reporting continuation of drilling at Gigdee seems to have been met with apathy i think. Small high at the beginning of the day, but a drop later on, leaving it at .5 of a cent down from the previous days close.

It may possibly be news for the market to respond to tommorow, once the rest of the market picks back up from todays slump.


----------



## Mr_GQ (11 April 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*

Any thoughts on this one, large vol today, good announcements but dropped 2c today????


----------



## Kauri (21 November 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*

I think the recent action has more to do with the POG but you never know, I am watching closely, she acted in a similar way in March earlier this year.


----------



## Kauri (22 November 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> I think the recent action has more to do with the POG but you never know, I am watching closely, she acted in a similar way in March earlier this year.




   Mmmm...put on another 10% odd today


----------



## keepitreal (22 November 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*

maybe the gold fever is finnaly catching up to it..

does anyone know much about this share?


----------



## Kauri (9 December 2005)

*Re: LEG halted news due tomorrow*

A  bit of a late run today.....


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 March 2006)

Hi folks,

This week has taken a little longer to decide 
(must be that Mercury retrograde stuff), 
but it has come down to showing a bit of LEG ... 

http://www.ttrader.com/mycharts/display.php?p=39030&u=yogi_in_oz&a=Starcode Traders&id=674


Let's hope this LEG can gather a little strength this week, to confirm the double-bottom, with November 2004 lows ..... 

happy days

yogi

P.S. .....FWIW, another lesser-known stock in MPA, will
also be worth monitoring this week.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 March 2006)

Hi folks,

LEG ..... ticking up nicely now, with good
supporting volume ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## bizmark (15 March 2006)

Hello everyone  

The Bizmark cruiser needed $10000 worth of fuel for the maiden voyage to the islands of Leg. Fuel for the journey was purchased at 5.2 and now the vessel is steaming ahead for the islands. Big swells are expected along the way, also forecasting periods of flat calm which will allow our crew to prepare hooks and lines for short fishing trips during the journey. The captain has informed the crew to look out for a suspect Cray float by the name of Toro which is located about 1400 miles straight ahead. Once found the float will be hauled in and checked for numbers of swarming crayfish in its pots. We plan to exploit any bounty found along the way. The crew of the Bizmark would like to warmly thank Yogi for his accurate constellations, work with the stars and for locating the bountiful islands of Leg.

Roger, roger mateys :bowser:


----------



## MAPfan (17 March 2006)

Creazy in for 10 mil
Somethings about to explode? could be, its primed anyway and cheap...any thoughts out there


----------



## BSD (17 March 2006)

Forget about the 10 bars - what about the headline?

Anybody else ever seen the term "PUMP" in an ASX announcement headline?

Who runs this show? 

Singo?


----------



## bizmark (19 March 2006)

G'day BSD  

I'm just curious where you found the word pump in the headline. Maybe I need my eyes checked! 

It looks like Legend will explore their regions pretty hard now and hopefully find something major. I checked their website and at Gidgee they have;  

*650,000 tonne per annum mill and gold processing plant, 
*camp equipped to accommodate 120 employees and contractors, 
*serviceable airstrip, 
*established water supply.  

"Legend's principal objective is to discover a +1 million tonne oxide gold orebody within 40 kilometres of the Gidgee mill. This would bring some of the existing resource into play as blended, incremental high-grade mill feed."

http://www.legendmining.com.au/

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## bizmark (19 March 2006)

Hi BSD,

I found it "CREASY TO PUMP 10 MILLION OF FRESH EQUITY INTO LEGEND"

I like the sound of fresh equity :nuts:


----------



## MAPfan (20 March 2006)

Just a note of caution I read Creasy took over leg at 4 cents per share when they were trading at 25cents...leg needed him so he got in for a bargain

but on the otherhand he has a great track record finding gold and he has the capital


----------



## bizmark (20 March 2006)

Looks like LEG has broken out of its bullish flag, it looks like the downtrend has turned around with both the long term and short term GMMA pointing up. Just waiting for the long term GMMA to compress to get more of a solid confirmation of trend! Not worried too much about the FA when a stop loss is in place.


----------



## corporal (25 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

G'day all, my first post on this website,

I have just picked up LEG mainly on the back of the directors picking up a large number of them (around 10,000,000) last week and the fact that they are due for some drilling reports soon.

I don't know much about charts but would be interested if anyone else share my optimism in this stock going for a bit of a run soon?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 September 2006)

Corporal, I moved your post on LEG from the Outstanding Breakouts thread to the LEG thread as it does not currently qualify as having broken out.


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

anyone know anything?  Up heaps with massive volume today and no announcement.  Insiders??  Perhaps an ann imminent?


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> anyone know anything?  Up heaps with massive volume today and no announcement.  Insiders??  Perhaps an ann imminent?



all I know is that I got out at 0.048 lol - only yesterday.  (having made 15% in a week) - today 0.058 - whats that, 20 bludy percent - in a day  - Thought i was sooo smart too  - ahhh but this ASX sure knocks the stuffin out of you ...rooster one day, feather duster the next as they say .  (maybe the ole gold fever? - irrespective?)
quote :- Henry David Thoreau: That man is richest whose pleasures are cheapest.... thanks henry I needed that like a hole in the head


----------



## pharaoh (10 October 2006)

2020, i bought mox yest at 57.7, got out at 75 today, thinking i was sooooo smart too   

I got back in and out 5 more times today mind you, but still, would have been comparable and easier profits with patience i guess

But, take your profits, and who knows whats coming up


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> 2020, i bought mox yest at 57.7, got out at 75 today, thinking i was sooooo smart too



MOX!! MOX!! dont tell me about mox mate - stocky suggested that this morning on the "outstanding breakouts"  - you think i got any - course not, i'm too bludy busy at work arent I... andthey only went up what 86%??
pharoah - you poor bugga - you have such problems lol.   
If only every day was like this    and I used to get excited when i won $5 at the craps table lol.


----------



## StockyBailx (10 October 2006)

hA Ha, New territory!:


----------



## StockyBailx (14 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> hA Ha, New territory!:



My sencere apolagies to _2020 Insight_. I hope he had brought back into this one and got his money back! I quess if you can read into your own and its a sure thing on your own account, then they are worth your upmost respect.   

Its seems this one has still got the legs on it to be had. A bit of a legend after all.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> 2020... I hope he had brought back into this one and got his money back!



Stocky, Thanks for the graph - Now I can see where I went wrong lol.  In the words of us classic chartists its the ole "kid scribbling on the wall and the crayon slips" type behaviour!

Heres where you have to be philosophical.
I was going to assume it continued that ole sine wave.  
Got in at 0.42 Monday 2 Oct, I made 14 (odd)% in a week and got out
next day it went up 20% in a day
since then a further 15% (all compound percentages)
So ... Do I winge about the fact that I only made 15% when I shouldve made 
60% (simple percentage). Or do I thank Buddha that I didnt lose ?

Sometimes I think Buddha is getting deaf - I really have trouble hearing him when I ask these questions!  ..Ahh  he who takes his  profit and runs away returns to come back in another day  

(PS LEG stepping up exploration inWA - announced 5 Oct as I recall)   That's what's called "a jag" mate - not an Etype, the fishing with only a lure type lol.

PS IF I had time to sit and wtach the movements of market depth etc , I would probably sell AFTER the first hint of downward movt.  But when you can't do that you toss a bludy coin and get back to work. 

PS I notice Im even giving you a run for yr money on the tipping comp - which just goes to prove that theory about the monkey throwing darts at the New York Times lol.

PS OR I guess you could do what Pharoah did and go in and out 5 times in the one day -  sheesh if only 
__________
Disclaimer - This is NOT an intentional attempt to ramp up my LEG. Or anyone elses LEG for that matter - Or to get my LEG over some goal or hurdle.


----------



## StockyBailx (14 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Stocky, Thanks for the graph - Now I can see where I went wrong lol. In the words of us classic chartists its the ole




Geer Up! I could never do what pharoh did. Although I must admit when your on a good thing and you lose it, in the heat of the moment. Things become a litttle hectic, you lose control and faith in yourself. Its all in the attatude. Don,t daytrade if you havn't got the money.

If you start to do the day daytrade seen in order for the quick bucks, thats all good. But if you start Buying and selling the same trade, then Stop right there take breather. and a good look at your self and exactly what you are hooking up with, because as the saying go's 'there are prenty of fish in the sea'.

_GPO_, Gps Online is a good e.g. As you seem to have a good charactor referance, so do the stocks. Buy using Bollingerer Bands, and all your present values is a good way to judge a stocks charactor. Aspecially after studing and comparing all your different stocks and there trends.

We all like to go fishing and throw our 2bob in water to see what we can catch. And I guess you must be in right spot at right time and of course your navigation and patients is of the upmaost importance.

When your bringing them in always best to play your catch get a feel of the bugger and most certianly don't jag him in, your line will snap. Then what do you know, you end losing a big groper, or worst still a kingie. Then before to long there goes the boat and then the sheep station.

And I most ceriantly wouldn't sell because of a little downward preasure. I mean you must respect to get respect in return. I also notice you like to wink your stocks away, To me thats denile and I would rather be unhappy.

Anyway keep up the good work and all the best.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2006)

*LEG*

Nice breakout late in the day.

Picked up at .09c

Cant see a thread on this?


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

I got stopped out on this the other day, cancelled another order yesterday after I had doubts, definitely worth a look tomorrow with another tight stop just under .078, sound ok to you Tech? I didn't see it today as the volume and increase were just under my radar (mrkt activity).

Another cup and handle, these things are very powerful patterns indeed!

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2006)

*CanOz*

Sounds fine but for me the stop is a bit wide.I would want to see this just go on with it.
My analysis has this at 10.5c to 11.0 for this current move,depending on which analysis you use.

(Triangle,Fib extension,Elliot). Gives an idea anyway.


----------



## Porper (29 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> *CanOz*
> 
> Sounds fine but for me the stop is a bit wide.I would want to see this just go on with it.
> My analysis has this at 10.5c to 11.0 for this current move,depending on which analysis you use.
> ...




Looks like a nice count, I get a wave 3 ending between 0.12 & 0.14 (162% of wave 1 brings us to 0.14 & 262% of wave 2 to 0.12.

I may see if it pans out and try and trade the wave 5 because risk/reward wouldn't be good with a stop at 0.075 (top of sub  wave 1) which would invalidate the count.

It has good volume on the up days and low volume on the down days, never a bad sign.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2006)

Porper.

My Elliot Skills are less than Perfect.Have studied it but only use the principles as an interest value really.Mean to spend the time becoming proficient.Watching guys like Radge which I know has spent years from scratch mastering the topic,has me envious of their abilities.
But their accuracy in postings tell me its worth the time and a great tool to be used in conjunction with (for me) price action.


----------



## Porper (29 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Porper.
> 
> Watching guys like Radge which I know has spent years from scratch mastering the topic,has me envious of their abilities.
> But their accuracy in postings tell me its worth the time and a great tool to be used in conjunction with (for me) price action.




I subscribe to the chartist, so get Nicks teachings every day on Elliot wave counts etc.Best thing I ever did, although I consider myself a novice still.  I agree I think a lot of practice and study on Elliot wave and Fib levels gives an extra edge to us, at the very least it gives a valid reason to enter & exit a trade ( good for the psychological part of trading).

I think you need to believe in it in order to put the effort in to learn though, and enjoy it of course.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2006)

Yeh Radge would love me as a student again!!!

Hmm Think I'll make his 2007!

I'll bring my Irish mate.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

LEG and EMP both in trading halts at about the same time. Is there a connection? Interesting.


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

I love my broker


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> I love my broker




My broker loves me. I spent $600 on brokerage last week.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> I love my broker



Do tell!


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Do tell!




Can't, won't. besides a lady never tells


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> My broker loves me. I spent $600 on brokerage last week.




I have a cousin called Nizar, I wonder


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> I love my broker




I love lamp


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I love lamp




Adorable


----------



## trader (6 December 2006)

Placement @ 8 cents to raise $5 million, thought actually a good price, don't
understand the need for a drop in share price. Have brought some more, 
price will only go up from here.


----------



## constable (7 December 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Placement @ 8 cents to raise $5 million, thought actually a good price, don't
> understand the need for a drop in share price. Have brought some more,
> price will only go up from here.



Yeah id have to agree, usually placements are at a serious discount but at 8 cents makes the current price (8.1 cents)look cheap! That was me taking out 8.3!!


----------



## Dave31 (7 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Yeah id have to agree, usually placements are at a serious discount but at 8 cents makes the current price (8.1 cents)look cheap! That was me taking out 8.3!!




Cheap now considering it opened at 9.2 yesterday and had pre-open offers up to 11c, and has been slowly dropping back to 8c


----------



## tomcat (5 January 2007)

Anyone have any updates on LEG...notice it dropped off the pace today. Had a tip on this one a while back unfortunately missed the boat at 4c


----------



## Dutchy3 (5 January 2007)

Hi All

Classic breakout in 200610 ... lovely big whites on heavy volume confirming the move ... UNTIL ... 20061206 now influencing and not a big white but black with volume ...

This shaddow now cast over price action since then ... 7.5 - 8.0 should hold ... not for me yet if can produce more big whites breaking into new air would be a hold.


----------



## benwex (2 May 2007)

*Legend Mining*

I could not find a thread for this stock.

Its gone into a trading halt today, any one on this forum got any ideas???

thanks in advance  

Benwex


----------



## YoungGun (2 May 2007)

This was my first ever foray into share trading - it has been nothing but a headache. I hold out for the day of breakeven. 

If trend continues with this stock, management has only ever requested trading halts/suspensions when they have made a find they believe to be significant. However past results suggest what management believes has been significant, the market has never really agreed. As a holder of the stock I certainly hope they do have a small surprise in the pipeline (or should I say ground), but I wont (like times in the past) hold my breath. 

I can’t see Legend's share price really kicking north until they identify more consistent and higher grade targets and then an eventual return to mining status.


----------



## rico01 (12 June 2007)

Some body just mentioned this could be the stock to turn $9500 into$550,000 
 Well it just could be since oxiana have taken an interest in their tenement and now leg is being free carried to a bankable feasability study
  This is those who like to buy and hold


----------



## popy (14 June 2007)

Haven't heard much about this stock since oxiana news.Are there any announcements coming up. Has anyone heard any rumblings?? Do people rate the tenements they have?


----------



## barney (4 July 2007)

popy said:


> Haven't heard much about this stock since oxiana news.Are there any announcements coming up. Has anyone heard any rumblings?? Do people rate the tenements they have?





I could be wrong but get this incling that there may be something bubbling just under the surface with this one ............ Six days running of higher lows on smallish volume .......... There was some accumulation about a month ago at a slightly higher sp .......... They have some very interesting tenements and JV's ................ and owned by a multi-millionare ............... No-one seems to want to sell below.077 ............. Could be worth watching if the volume starts to increase  .......... Cheers.

http://www.legendmining.com.au/


----------



## barney (5 July 2007)

barney said:


> I could be wrong but get this incling that there may be something bubbling just under the surface with this one ............ Six days running of higher lows on smallish volume .......... There was some accumulation about a month ago at a slightly higher sp .......... They have some very interesting tenements and JV's ................ and owned by a multi-millionare ............... No-one seems to want to sell below.077 ............. Could be worth watching if the volume starts to increase  .......... Cheers.
> 
> http://www.legendmining.com.au/





Looks like my incling was justified .............. Anybody else jump on yesterday ..... Up 11% today on good volume ..... Cheers.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (5 July 2007)

As an FXR holder and watcher keen on geological fundamentals not charts I'd say it's justified. These EM conductors have the same character as known deposits in the area and represent good targets for moderate grade low tonnage deposits. The presence of a conducter does no necissarily = ore but the discreet blobs with a high probability of some success. Haven't read the "buy in agreement" on the FXR tenements nor looked at market cap for LEG but I can say it's a good geological result. Good luck to followers of LEG


----------



## dubiousinfo (5 July 2007)

Opies with a year to run are trading at a slight discount to the heads at the moment. Opies are exercisable at 4c up to 31/7/08 and currently trading at 4c while the heads are trading at 8.5c


----------



## barney (5 July 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> As an FXR holder and watcher keen on geological fundamentals not charts I'd say it's justified. These EM conductors have the same character as known deposits in the area and represent good targets for moderate grade low tonnage deposits. The presence of a conducter does no necissarily = ore but the discreet blobs with a high probability of some success. Haven't read the "buy in agreement" on the FXR tenements nor looked at market cap for LEG but I can say it's a good geological result. Good luck to followers of LEG




Hi Doogs,  I had a look through their website a couple of days ago and liked what I saw.  Assessing fundamentals is not my strong suit, but they seem to be mixing with the right people ............ JV's with Fox and Oxiana .......... and between them and Fox they have some serious amounts of acres around the Pilbara/Karratha area ........... A lot of shares on offer, but 67% owned by top 20 shareholders ..............

Link to website above for anyone interested ................ Brief presentation of their interests here for an overview ... http://www.legendmining.com.au/reports/ASX20070515_AGMPresentation.pdf


Over 5 million shares traded today ......... Looking interesting .... Cheers.


----------



## rico01 (5 July 2007)

dubiousinfo said:


> Opies with a year to run are trading at a slight discount to the heads at the moment. Opies are exercisable at 4c up to 31/7/08 and currently trading at 4c while the heads are trading at 8.5c




  I spotted this too and picked up a large parcel of oppies@ 4.2c. With a year to run for the oppies  there is almost no premium to pay. I also noticed early june a director buying  2 million shares on market when the share price dipped to 8 c.There also the interest OXR have taken in ther e tenements with legend being free carried to a bankable feasability study


----------



## rico01 (5 July 2007)

Just came on boardroom radio , Comments by the ceo about the last vtem surveyhttp://www.brr.com.au/
  LEG mining ltd jul 05 2007    12.30 pm


----------



## rico01 (3 June 2008)

Had this dog for a while now
Butt!!!!


Today they've announced there iron ore potential in the pilbara, so could be one to watch


----------



## Standrew (10 June 2008)

Another announcement out - looks good!

FIRST DRILLHOLE AT MT GIBSON INTERSECTS ZINC MINERALISATION
● 30m zone with disseminated and banded sphalerite from 285m
● 70cm interval containing massive sphalerite
Joint venture partner Oxiana Limited (ASX:OXR) has advised Legend Mining Limited (“Legend”) (ASX:LEG) of the completion of the first diamond drillhole (MGB001) at the Mt Gibson Project in Western Australia, see Figure 1. The drillhole intersected a broad 30m zone of disseminated and banded sphalerite (zinc sulphide mineral) from 285m downhole, including a 70cm interval containing massive sphalerite.

Legend Managing Director Mr Mark Wilson said “The joint venture partners are
encouraged by this zone of mineralisation in what is the first hole in this programme. The significance will not be fully understood until assays are received, the programme is completed and all results are put into context with the geological model. However this intercept is from a far shallower depth than previous mineralisation at the project”. MGB001 is part of a 5 hole 3,000m drilling programme targeting volcanic hosted massive sulphide mineralisation similar to that at Golden Grove located 100km to the north.  

Hole MGA94 East MGA94 North Dip Azi (Mag) Depth
MGB001 517030m 6711455m -60o 110o 462.8m

Oxiana technical staff have provided Legend with geological information from the drillhole, which is summarised below.

“MGB001 intersected a 30m zone of disseminated and banded sphalerite from 285m, associated with feldspar-phyric rhyodacitic units intercalated with a cordierite, anthophyllite, amphibole, biotite and rare garnet altered basic unit. Mineralisation is predominantly pyrite+sphalerite ±pyrrhotite hosted exclusively in the rhyodacitic units,with larger bands dominated by massive sphalerite.”
Mt Gibson JVOn 8 May 2007, Legend announced a Farm-In and Joint Venture Agreement with Oxiana Exploration Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Oxiana Limited, over the Mt Gibson Project. 

Under the terms of the agreement, Oxiana may earn a 75% interest in the project by funding $10 million of exploration within 7 years, with Legend 25% free-carried to completion of a bankable feasibility study and a decision to mine. Oxiana must spend $1.2 million within the first 18 months before having a right to withdraw.


----------



## Trevoru (29 December 2010)

Long time quiet on the back of recent Ann and increased SP - might be worth looking into further - Happy New Year
Cheers - TU


----------



## absolute1 (30 December 2010)

massive price jumps over last 2 weeks went fomr 3 cents to a close of 7.1 cents looks interesting


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2010)

Chased it with a trailing stop and out at 9.3c Nice end to 2010
Click to expand


----------



## absolute1 (31 December 2010)

so far this morning its hit a high of 9.9 cents , now hovering around 8.4 / 8.5 cents nice 20 % increase


----------



## Trevoru (31 December 2010)

60% in past couple of days - would have been a very nice end to 2010 - if I was on.
TU.


----------



## thesnowyforest (31 December 2010)

Holding since 5.1c a couple weeks back. 
Fingers crossed for a massive 2011 for Legend Mining.

Lets hope the talk of this following in SDL footsteps comes true.


----------



## Trevoru (11 May 2011)

Ann out today of LOI between SDL and LEG to co-operate as far as rail and port infrastructure in Cameroon.
Only an "intent" to co-operate but all looks ans ounds good for both companies - that SDL are in front wit their development, this is great for LEG.


----------



## greggles (9 April 2018)

A blast from the past.

Legend Mining looks to be breaking out after announcing that nickel-copper sulphides have been intersected in aircore drilling at the company's Rockford project in the Fraser Range of Western Australia.


----------



## greggles (28 June 2018)

LEG has continued to perform well since that move above resistance back in early April and it successfully consolidated above 3c. However, this month it has really gained some traction and has moved from 3.1c to a high today of 5.8c.

New assays released on Tuesday have returned more anomalous nickel-copper results at Area D at the company's Rockford Project and confidence in the prospectivity of the entire project is increasing.


----------



## captain black (28 June 2018)

LEG is my pick for the July stock picking comp. as it is the first buy signal for tomorrow for my momentum trading system. Chart shows a long period of consolidation with high volume move ups in December and April leading up to the high tight triangle formed over the last few days and the breakout today.


----------



## samso (24 September 2018)

For those interested, I wrote a piece on my thoughts on LEG.  I think there is a lot of upside on the story.

A bit high on the Market Cap, but I guess when you have Creasy on your side, it is ok to ignore that


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

Looks like they are trying to get LEG up and running again! 
Twiggs daily Money Flow is rising into positive territory and the Positive Volume Index (not shown) is just lifting its toes into positive territory.


----------



## barney (24 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Looks like they are trying to *get LEG up and running *again!




  …… always love a bad pun …


----------



## greggles (9 December 2019)

Massive breakout for Legend Mining today. After a 12 day suspension from trading LEG was re-instated this morning and announced that it has discovered massive nickel-copper sulphides at the Rockford Project.

The third diamond drillhole (RKDD007) at Mawson (formerly Area D) returned the following results:






This intersection is the best yet and as the company has noted would appear to indicate that they have hit a large mineralised system. The announcement stated that follow up diamond drilling is planned with the aim of defining the extent of nickel-copper mineralisation.

The LEG share price has spiked hard today following the announcement, hitting a high of 12c before retreating back to 8.3c where it is currently trading. Volume is a massive 55 million shares.

It seems to me that LEG is now a bet on how large the nickel and copper mineralisation is. If it's huge, then it should be a nice ride up. Further drilling results will paint a more accurate picture of what lies underneath the dirt at Rockford, but it will be next year before we see the next round of results.


----------



## Padowan (28 March 2020)

greggles said:


> Massive breakout for Legend Mining today. After a 12 day suspension from trading LEG was re-instated this morning and announced that it has discovered massive nickel-copper sulphides at the Rockford Project.
> 
> The third diamond drillhole (RKDD007) at Mawson (formerly Area D) returned the following results:
> 
> ...



In trading halt today after announcing commencement of follow up drilling a few days ago, can only be a good thing?


----------



## rederob (23 April 2020)

Padowan said:


> In trading halt today after announcing commencement of follow up drilling a few days ago, can only be a good thing?



Very positive prospects, but not yet the holy grail:





I did hold LEG a very long time ago, but not now, and will now just watch and wait.
I see it as a potential play in years ahead when the EV revolution is in full swing and nickel & copper resources become stretched.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2020)

Legend happens to be one of the last independent ASX-listed juniors properly focused on the region, with the added benefit of a strategic shareholding by Australia’s most successful prospector, Mark Creasy, a major player in the Fraser Range province.


LEG’s Rockford Project is located within the highly prospective Fraser Range district of Western Australia, covering a total area of 3,088 sq km. Exploration is primarily focussed on Nova-Bollinger style nickel-copper, along with volcanogenic massive sulphide (VMS) style zinc-copper-silver and Tropicana-style structurally-controlled gold mineralisation.

A detailed breakdown of ownership, area and manager is outlined below:
-- LEG (100%) 238 sq km
 -- LEG (70%)/Creasy Group (30%) – two JVs covering 2,192 sq km with Legend manager
 -- IGO (60%)/Creasy Group (30%)/LEG (10% free-carry) JV covering 634 sq km with IGO manager
 -- IGO (70%)/LEG (30% free carry) JV covering 24km² with IGO manager






_Figure 1: Rockford Project with current prospect locations_

Exploration results to date by both LEG and Creasy Group have highlighted six priority prospects, as shown in the graphic above. These include magmatic nickel-copper sulphide style targets at Mawson, Octagonal, Magnus and Crean and VMS style zinc-copper-silver targets at Shackleton and Worsley.

Importantly, the project tenure covers a strike length of 100km over a regional gravity high “ridge” associated with dense mafic/ultramafic intrusive rocks of the Fraser Zone, within the larger Albany-Fraser Orogen. The Nova-Bollinger deposit and the recently discovered Silver Knight nickel-copper deposit, both of which lie within the Fraser Zone, are situated on a similar tenor gravity ridge to that of the Rockford Project.

LEG achieved a watershed milestone in December 2019 at the Mawson prospect at its Fraser Range Rockford Project with the discovery of massive nickel-copper sulphides in diamond drill-hole RKDD007.

*Summary*

_"The ongoing diamond and RC drilling program at the Mawson prospect is generating extremely encouraging results in combination with geophysics – with the geochemical footprint at Mawson currently measuring approximately 200m x 300m. What we are seeing is a very methodical approach to exploration, with some very good drill results and then the occasional miss. This is natural in terms of the drill-out process – not every hole is going to be a winner!_

_"Nevertheless, the company has a solid strike rate in terms of hitting massive sulphides, which is contributing to a very strong picture of a broad mineralised discovery._

_"In terms of share price action, things are potentially going to be a little quiet until diamond drilling resumes. In the meantime, LEG says that ongoing integration of RC, air-core and gravity datasets will assist with future diamond drill-hole planning/design."_


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

LEG got a please explain today and the answer was they had lithium in one of their project titles. Let's coin it the Lithium Jizzem. You could almost throw a dart board at anything with lithium in the title and put you granny on it at the moment. It's nuts.


----------



## greggles (17 March 2022)

LEG up and running again today after announcing the completion of the processing and modelling phase of the data from the 3D seismic survey over a 6.5km2 area at the Mawson prospect.

They look to have some promising drill targets now, and with further diamond drilling commencing shortly LEG could be one to watch in 2022.



> Legend Managing Director Mr Mark Wilson said: “The structural detail of the Mawson intrusion that this survey has delivered is outstanding.
> 
> “The seismic signature of the Mawson discovery zone is clearly evident in the modelled data and is replicated in an offset position below the Mawson fault. The Mawson chonolith also appears to extend at depth. These will be priority diamond drill targets when diamond drilling recommences in a couple of weeks’ time.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 April 2022)

Leg end (foot or toe? 🤔)
Have noticed this a bit lately on the evening chart look overs.
Not held.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2022)

_from the last quarterly. There seems to be enough cash on board._

*Future Programmes* 
• Detailed structural analysis of completed diamond drillholes at Mawson
• Collation of all downhole geophysical and petrophysical data from Mawson
• Reprocessing of the Mawson 3D seismic model with new downhole datasets 
• Incorporate completed drilling, geophysics, geochemistry, structural, and existing 3D modelling into seismic model for diamond drilling target ranking and planning at Mawson
• Octagonal seismic data acquisition underway October through November 2022
• Octagonal seismic data processing November 2022 – March 2023 
• Final 3D seismic model for Octagonal to be received April-May 2023
• Aircore drilling over selected areas ongoing 
• Data analysis ongoing identifying new and advancing existing areas

....m_maybe a tip for the comp. It's  nickel. It'll either be LEG up,  LEG down or  LEG end_


----------

